
Honey Encryption - zerognowl
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honey_Encryption
======
3pt14159
Hmmm. This is pretty interesting. I could imagine doing the same with pre-
written out messages too. Write two messages, one real with a stronger key or
password, one with a weaker one. It would allow you to not only stop the brute
force, but also give Eve bad intelligence.

~~~
zerognowl
It's similar to
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deniable_encryption](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deniable_encryption)
but a lot more rigorous and well thought out

~~~
aruss
Just FYI - some people[1] have expressed rigorous ideas about deniable
encryption, too!

[1] [http://eprint.iacr.org/2013/454.pdf](http://eprint.iacr.org/2013/454.pdf)

------
thenewwazoo
Well, that sucks. The paper appears to be paywalled by IEEE[0]. Are there any
freely-available references to this work?

Edit: Eureka! A pre-pub version on the page of the other author
[http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~rist/papers/HoneyEncryptionpre.pdf](http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~rist/papers/HoneyEncryptionpre.pdf)

[0]
[http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/6876246/](http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/6876246/)

~~~
baobrien
IEEE papers are also on sci-hub.cc

~~~
sytelus
Interestingly this website is blocked on many corporate networks as
"unethical" or "illegal".

~~~
countingteeth
What's "interesting" about this? The entire website is massive copyright
infringement. It's extremely useful for researchers, but if you're going to
the trouble of filtering and blocking content on a corporate network for legal
reasons, isn't this exactly the type of website one would block?

------
dogma1138
While this is interesting, what effective bruteforce techniques are there
against currently used encryption?

Even 3DES is still likely to be secure against all but state actors.

Mind you this can't be used with hashing since this effectively be a collision
(could possibly be used with salt poisoning and potentially with variance in
rounds).

~~~
parenthephobia
> _Even 3DES is still likely to be secure against all but state actors._

Not if my passphrase is _S3cur3!_. The primary use case for HE is securing
data that's encrypted with keys that a human chose.

~~~
dogma1138
If you are attacking pass phrase key derivative algorithms then it usually
doesn't matter what encryption you are using unless it's something that was
intentionally designed to protect passwords and is punitively slow.

This could potentially work but the problem is that KDA's are used to generate
KEKs usually not to encrypt the actual data.

It also remains to be seen of this has an impact on the strength of the key
especially for chosen plaintext attacks.

